# Pegasus Space Ark is out now



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Should get the kit in Thursday. Will post some pics unless someone beats me to it.


----------



## MEGA1 (Jul 18, 2000)

Have not showed up at Megahobby yet any day now.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Yeah I've been waitign for this one! Hope CultTVMan (Steve) gets it soon. And I even prepaid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So I'm ready! But still working on Sinbad so it will be awhile before I can built the Ark. So there really isn't a real big hurry to get it. I just want to see it and get my fingers on it. Yea - I'm sick!:freak: I'm thinking that this is one that Aurora should have made.:thumbsup:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Well, I got the kit today. Its "okay" but a little disappointing. Its not a big model at under a foot long. The rocket part looks really nice though. The model on the box is NOT the model in the kit, which is disappointing. The kit rocket has a funny etched texture to the parts. its not coarse or heavy but will definitely show through a polished metal finish (like on the box). For a smooth finish the parts need to be smooth, not frosted. Also, the base is definitely not what is shown on the box. Its a crude vacuuform oval with holes for the concrete ramp supports. The gaps around the supports are quite large and will be a little tricky to fill since the base is very thin and succeptible to solvent glues and putties. The ramp itself is one piece but is nicely done (for a ramp). Like I said, not "bad" but a little simple here and there and the base is a let down.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> Well, I got the kit today. Its "okay" but a little disappointing. Its not a big model at under a foot long. The rocket part looks really nice though. The model on the box is NOT the model in the kit, which is disappointing. The kit rocket has a funny etched texture to the parts. its not coarse or heavy but will definitely show through a polished metal finish (like on the box). For a smooth finish the parts need to be smooth, not frosted. Also, the base is definitely not what is shown on the box. Its a crude vacuuform oval with holes for the concrete ramp supports. The gaps around the supports are quite large and will be a little tricky to fill since the base is very thin and succeptible to solvent glues and putties. The ramp itself is one piece but is nicely done (for a ramp). Like I said, not "bad" but a little simple here and there and the base is a let down.



I don't like the sound of that texture. A rocket like that should be smooth and I'm surprised at the base being vacform.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

djnick66 said:


> Also, the base is definitely not what is shown on the box. Its a crude vacuuform oval with holes for the concrete ramp supports. The gaps around the supports are quite large and will be a little tricky to fill since the base is very thin and succeptible to solvent glues and putties.


Sounds like a great opportunity for many modelers to stretch their skills beyond that of just straight injection-molded styrene kits. Epoxy glues and putties work superbly with thin, vacu-formed plastic, to add strength, rigidity and fill any gaps that may be present. ABS is also a great plastic to work with, often more durable and stronger than regular polystyrene. 

I can't wait to get this one, myself! It's only been nearly sixty years!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I was thinking of using the base as a mold to pull a plaster copy. Also, while pre cut, the base is not cut symmetrically. It seems to be kinda crudely stamped out of the larger molded sheet.

The texture reminds me of many new Chinese made kits. Kinitic's 1/48 F-84 F Thunderstreak and 1/32 scale F-86 Sabre come to mind. While those planes should mostly be finished in a bare metal finish, the kits have a subtle pebbly texture that shows through thin metallic paints and finishes. Alclad looks crappy over it. But, the Ark is largely smooth and easy to sand/polish down for a good finish. 

A somewhat odd detail is the section of base included in the kit. You could, perhaps, do a bit more with the model if the base represented the concrete starting point. That way you could find some 1/385 scale GHQ trucks and even figures to place around the ship. But the kit base represents the ship half way down the takeoff ramp so the base is just groundwork and the ramp. The concrete supports for the ramp are large and could be added to a new base plate though. 

FYI Barnes and Noble (walk in stores) have a DVD with George Pal's War of the Worlds and When Worlds Collide for a reasonable $12.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Trek Ace said:


> Sounds like a great opportunity for many modelers to stretch their skills beyond that of just straight injection-molded styrene kits. Epoxy glues and putties work superbly with thin, vacu-formed plastic, to add strength, rigidity and fill any gaps that may be present. ABS is also a great plastic to work with, often more durable and stronger than regular polystyrene.
> 
> I can't wait to get this one, myself! It's only been nearly sixty years!



I've been stretching my modelling skills for years using different techniques and materials (like I'm sure many on here have) but I thought this was going to be an all plastic (ABS or styrene) kit. 

Also, some people haven't got the time or inclination to go messing around with vacforms etc, they want something they can put together quickly and easily.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I can deal with vacuuform (I built a home made vac kit in 1/32 scale of the Martin XB-51 jet bomber). It was sort of surprising (given the cost and simplicity of the kit). The vac base is flimsey since its hollow and it won't support the weight of the kit/rail properly. Its not hard to fix but a little frustrating to have to "fix" anything.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

djnick66 said:


> Well, I got the kit today. Its "okay" but a little disappointing. Its not a big model at under a foot long. The rocket part looks really nice though. The model on the box is NOT the model in the kit, which is disappointing. The kit rocket has a funny etched texture to the parts. its not coarse or heavy but will definitely show through a polished metal finish (like on the box). For a smooth finish the parts need to be smooth, not frosted. Also, the base is definitely not what is shown on the box. Its a crude vacuuform oval with holes for the concrete ramp supports. The gaps around the supports are quite large and will be a little tricky to fill since the base is very thin and succeptible to solvent glues and putties. The ramp itself is one piece but is nicely done (for a ramp). Like I said, not "bad" but a little simple here and there and the base is a let down.


How about some pics so we can see what we will have to deal with?


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Ya I see what you mean about the base. But I have a solution. I'll put a thin coat of MOD PODGE Matte-Mat which dries clear and when it dries it's very hard. I use that to make walls and stones for dioramas. Works real good and you can pick it up at Michael s cheap.:wave:

So I'm glad I got this kit now. SWEET!!!!:thumbsup:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I've got some ideas for different bases anyhoo.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

SUNGOD said:


> I thought this was going to be an all plastic (ABS or styrene) kit.


I don't know what you think vacuform means, but it is plastic. It's not a different material. It's a sheet of plastic that has been heated and sucked down by a vacuum over a mold. Wiki *here*. So, the material itself isn't exotic, it's just a different way to make a part. The only real difference for you will be reenforcing it, and that should be fairly simple. If it were me, I would fill it with plaster. Plaster is cheap, non-toxic, easy to work with and more than sturdy enough to handle the job.

Chinxy's suggestion of Mod Podge sounds good, also. Durham's water putty would work. Aves would be good for this task. Some strategically located strips of sheet styrene or styrene rods glued in with epoxy should do the trick. Lots of ways to tackle this job.

So, I'm not personally put off by the vacuform base, but I was a bit surprised to hear that it's there. Upon further contemplation, however, I suppose it is a reasonable solution. Pegasus is obviously looking for ways to keep the cost of manufacturing down (as well as the retail cost). A vacuformed base was probably less costly than making the base the same way as the rocket.

Now, somebody, please post some pics of the parts!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

derric1968 said:


> I don't know what you think vacuform means, but it is plastic. It's not a different material. It's a sheet of plastic that has been heated and sucked down by a vacuum over a mold. Wiki *here*. So, the material itself isn't exotic, it's just a different way to make a part. The only real difference for you will be reenforcing it, and that should be fairly simple. If it were me, I would fill it with plaster. Plaster is cheap, non-toxic, easy to work with and more than sturdy enough to handle the job.
> 
> Chinxy's suggestion of Mod Podge sounds good, also. Durham's water putty would work. Aves would be good for this task. Some strategically located strips of sheet styrene or styrene rods glued in with epoxy should do the trick. Lots of ways to tackle this job.
> 
> ...




Derric I do know what vacform is you know. I might be stupid but even I'm not quite that stupid. I don't think it will be that much of a problem but when you're expecting something else it is a bit of a surprise. 

Anyway, as long as the rocket and launch railing is in either ABS or styrene that's what mainly matters. If the rocket was vacform I wouldn't look at it.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> I was thinking of using the base as a mold to pull a plaster copy. Also, while pre cut, the base is not cut symmetrically. It seems to be kinda crudely stamped out of the larger molded sheet.
> 
> The texture reminds me of many new Chinese made kits. Kinitic's 1/48 F-84 F Thunderstreak and 1/32 scale F-86 Sabre come to mind. While those planes should mostly be finished in a bare metal finish, the kits have a subtle pebbly texture that shows through thin metallic paints and finishes. Alclad looks crappy over it. But, the Ark is largely smooth and easy to sand/polish down for a good finish.
> 
> ...




I've got the Italeri release of the 1/32 Sabre by Kinetic and I can't really say it looks like it has much of a pebbly texture to it. The parts look pretty smooth to me.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

SUNGOD said:


> Derric I do know what vacform is you know. I might be stupid but even I'm not quite that stupid. I don't think it will be that much of a problem but when you're expecting something else it is a bit of a surprise.


:lol: Sorry man. Your post made it sound like you didn't. No offense intended. :wave: 

As I said, I'm surprised too. I just hope nobody decides to pass on this kit because of the base. Pegasus really has been making some great kits lately and I'm hoping they are successful so they can make many, many more!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I will bring the kit back to work (its at home) and take some pictures. You arent missing much. The kit is 25 parts including about 10 parts for the base. Basically its two halves, the wings, the tail, and some little jets. Its not like there is much (any) fine detail on anything per se. Its a cool kit, skimpy base aside.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

derric1968 said:


> :lol: Sorry man. Your post made it sound like you didn't. No offense intended. :wave:
> 
> As I said, I'm surprised too. I just hope nobody decides to pass on this kit because of the base. Pegasus really has been making some great kits lately and I'm hoping they are successful so they can make many, many more!



No problem derric! I hope people don't pass on it too. I can handle the base on this as long as the rocket itself is good but I hope that Pegasus keeps producing these as plastic kits though and they don't start skimping by introducing more and more other materials like vacform, resin and vinyl etc for the actual vehicle/ship they're producing. I want Pegasus to be a mainstream plastic kit manufacturer not a garage kit maker.


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> Well, The kit rocket has a funny etched texture to the parts. its not coarse or heavy but will definitely show through a polished metal finish (like on the box).


Just curious about this description of the surface. I just picked one up today at the LHS and the surface of mine could hardly be any smoother. It's like the Martian War Machine.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

fire91bird said:


> Just curious about this description of the surface. I just picked one up today at the LHS and the surface of mine could hardly be any smoother. It's like the Martian War Machine.


The same with my kit. The finish is so smooth that it has a shine to it.You usually only see that shine when a kit comes from molds that have been polished. Certainly no texture to it that I can see.

Like the previous Pegasus kits, the fit on this kit is flawless. Just snapping it together I can barely see the seams. This will take little to no filling, just some sandinig to blend the seams.

Another fine release from Pegasus. If you love the classic roket ship I highly recommend this kit.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yes the kit parts are smooth! My mistake. I had looked at them in their plastic bags, which are kinda gritty and gave them a frosted look. The parts I had put together were for the base...

Fit is excellent, and the kit snaps together. Im not sure where Pegasus packed the "nose needle" piece, as its missing from my kit.

One flaw that needs to be fixed are the 20ish mold sink marks all along both sides of the rocket body. They will need to be filled in, and then feathered smooth with the surface of the ship. You might want to sand off the excessive copyright information molded on the horizontal stabilizer (tail).

This ambient music video from Youtube has most of the Ark footage from the movie. You can see how to paint the rocket sled too. Around the 8 min mark you can see, as the Ark lands, the rocket sled is clearly in place under the nose. So it does not drop away in flight. The sled does not positively attach to the model although it does connect well to the base. 






The kit base is horizontal but the launch rail in the movie dips down sharply at first, then arches upward. Im not sure any part besides the concrete around it when it was stationary was level. 

This is another good clip






Its too bad the seemingly defunct site, Coludster.com had a ton of production shots of the model, the model as it looks today in the Ackerman collection, etc. Maybe internet archive can find some of the actual photos not just the thumbnails .


----------



## Skymods (Feb 5, 2001)

I just got mine today. Here are some pictures. I can't believe how smooth the parts are. The vac-form base isn't too bad, but it could have been a tad thicker.

The hull is 11" long and the ramp is 14"

Dave


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for putting up the photos Skymods.

It does look like a nice kit, glad mine is on the way.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

WOW! I just saw on CultTVMan's site that the ark is sold out. :drunk: Glad I got my 2 kits. :thumbsup:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Another must buy kit :thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for the pics, it looks like a cool kit. I am just waiting for MOTM Creature to come in next week and will be picking this up with a Roth Outlaw and supplies from Mega. Pegasus has been releasing some unique and very neat kits with more on the way. And having never seen When Worlds Collide I am planning on putting it on the DVD player this weekend. Nothing like some popcorn, a spiked coke, and a 50s scifi movie for the weekend.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

When Worlds Collide is "okay". Its one of those movies where basically the trailer shows all the action. The premise for the movie is set in the first 5 minutes... two run-away planets on a collision course with Earth... and it takes the next 90 minutes to build the massive Space Ark, which is shown in the last 5 minutes. The rest of the movie is pretty talkey. Not bad but not a gripping action picture. Some of the finale reminds me of Things to Come where mankind builds the "Space Gun" to start the colonization of the stars.

Supposedly there has been talk of a remake. Aparently the movie is based on a book, and there is a sequel, After Worlds Collide, as well.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

djnick66 said:


> When Worlds Collide is "okay". Its one of those movies where basically the trailer shows all the action. The premise for the movie is set in the first 5 minutes... two run-away planets on a collision course with Earth... and it takes the next 90 minutes to build the massive Space Ark, which is shown in the last 5 minutes. The rest of the movie is pretty talkey. Not bad but not a gripping action picture. Some of the finale reminds me of Things to Come where mankind builds the "Space Gun" to start the colonization of the stars.
> 
> Supposedly there has been talk of a remake. Aparently the movie is based on a book, and there is a sequel, After Worlds Collide, as well.


The books were good, in When Worlds Collide every nation on earth was building an ark to preserve the best of their culture, several were destroyed on takeoff. In After Worlds Collide it is discovered that the world they landed on was once inhabited by an advanced civilization. Hopefully if they do a remake of this they will base it on the books instead of the original 1950's movie.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its a Steven Spielberg production... the director is the same guy that did Van Helsing.

What made the original movie more dull was that nothing happens until the very end, and when the Ark reaches the new planet, the movie is over. They should have taken off sooner and then used the movie time to show off what starting over on an alien world would be like. Using a cheezy cartoon for the planet's surface didn't help.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

C'mon, DJ! The movie was made in the fifties! What did you expect the new world to look like? A matt painting was the best they could do. I don't think you'd have liked a miniature set or even a full-sized set made then, either. Any way you look at it, they were working with the technology available at the time.

Larry
(Born in the fifties!) :dude:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I like good matte work. Forbidden planet, for example. But the planet in WWC looks like a cartoon picture. It isnt very realistic and the cut between the miniature work used for the crash landing scene and the cartoon is obvious. It gives the movie sort of a Who Framed Roger Rabbit look.


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

The kit looks great and it would appear it would be easy to add the construction area using the supplied pillars and ramp section.

The YouTube link reminded me of a question I had. When Worlds Collide was released in 1951, War of the Worlds in 1953. Both were George Pal productions. The exit ramp from the spaceship in WWC bears a strong resemblance to the Martian war machine hatchway seen at the close of that movie. Could this be a reuse of set pieces ?


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

djnick66 said:


> Its a Steven Spielberg production... the director is the same guy that did Van Helsing.
> 
> What made the original movie more dull was that nothing happens until the very end, and when the Ark reaches the new planet, the movie is over. They should have taken off sooner and then used the movie time to show off what starting over on an alien world would be like. Using a cheezy cartoon for the planet's surface didn't help.


Speilberg? I sure hope he does not do to "When Worlds Collide" what he did to "War of the Worlds". I respected him as a filmaker until that screwup. I had expected a better movie with his name attached to it.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

djnick66 said:


> . Using a cheezy cartoon for the planet's surface didn't help.


It wasn't a cartoon, it was pitch painting that Chesley Bonestell did to show what the finished matt painting would look like. Evidently Paramount considered it good enough to forgo commissioning a more detailed painting.

David.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

If any aftermarket guys are looking for ideas:
I'd like Transparent orange resin flames for all the engines, including the launch trolley.
Please.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

What kind of glue are you guys using for the space ark? I like this kit,the vacuform base does not bother me. I plan to use white glue and woodland scenics foiliage and little trees on it.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

White glue doesn't work on plastic. This kit is ABS plastic, so to glue the parts together you'll need a hot plastic cement like Tenax, Plastruct or Tamiya.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I will use Tamiya liquid cement. The instructions say not to use MEK based products (its in Tenax and Pro Weld). I tried gluing some pieces of the kit sprue with pure MEK and it worked fine... so I don't know. I wouldn't want to get it on the surface of the model.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

John P said:


> White glue doesn't work on plastic. This kit is ABS plastic, so to glue the parts together you'll need a hot plastic cement like Tenax, Plastruct or Tamiya.


I think he meant for the foilage and trees. :wave:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

He says what kind of glue to use on the ark and that he is using white glue for the foliage. THe kit says what kinds of glue to use (or not) on the instructions, also.


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

http://images.google.com/images?q=worlds+collide&q=source:life

Lots of great diorama ideas forming...

Mark Dean


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Looking thru the stills you can see the launch trolley DOES fly off the end of the ramp and doesn't stay on the ship, BUT there's some kind of attachment lug (almost as big as the trolly!) that stays attached to the ship. There's a good shot of the lug in the undrside image of the ship.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Note what look like little wheels or skids on the bottom of the tail bumpers, where they ride along the side rails.

The scenes of the ship in flight, where it does some maneuvering and turning, do not seem to show the lug on the bottom, but it magically reappears for the crash landing. Perhaps different miniatures were used for the in flight shots versus the takeoff/landing scenes.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I always thought the landing skid at the end was something that extended out from the belly of the Ark when it was landing (which sorta makes sense).


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

djnick66 said:


> Yes the kit parts are smooth! My mistake. I had looked at them in their plastic bags, which are kinda gritty and gave them a frosted look. The parts I had put together were for the base...
> 
> Fit is excellent, and the kit snaps together. Im not sure where Pegasus packed the "nose needle" piece, as its missing from my kit.
> 
> ...


The "nose needle" is missing from mine as well. I looked everywhere on the sprues and I don't even see a place where it could have been. No problem though, a piece snipped of the end of a large sewing needle will make a perfect replacement. I was worried about the vac-formed base, but after seeing it I have no problem with it. I plan on filling it with Durham's Water Putty or polyester casting resin then attaching it to a wood base.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

kenlee said:


> The "nose needle" is missing from mine as well. I looked everywhere on the sprues and I don't even see a place where it could have been. No problem though, a piece snipped of the end of a large sewing needle will make a perfect replacement. I was worried about the vac-formed base, but after seeing it I have no problem with it. I plan on filling it with Durham's Water Putty or polyester casting resin then attaching it to a wood base.


It should be in a separate small bag.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Nope no seperate small bag...


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

djnick66 said:


> Nope no seperate small bag...


A needle is actually a better nose spike. Don't worry about not having one.

Plus, its so tiny, its possible to miss it.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Mine has it!:thumbsup: And yes it's in a small bag.
I ordered the Sci Fi Mag so that I can read their artical about building the Ark! 
So many projects! So little time!:drunk: I have to finish Sinbad and the K-7 before I start on the Ark!

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

veedubb67 said:


> It should be in a separate small bag.
> 
> Rob
> Iwata Padawan


Found it, it was stuck to the bottom of the vac-formed base. I am still going to go with the needle idea, it will look more accurate.


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

mrdean said:


> http://images.google.com/images?q=worlds+collide&q=source:life
> 
> Lots of great diorama ideas forming...
> 
> Mark Dean


I like this ship but haven't bought the kit yet. I wish this kit was this size, I'd definitely have bought it:
http://www.gstatic.com/hostedimg/52c46a2818b10def_landing

Sean


----------

